# Revival anni '80



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2011)

Scateniamoci. Comincio io con un certo Enrico Ruggeri versione punk 

http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNH71gkL2mBo7xd4hW8Wjz9tS0q41g&cad=rja

http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNEudFz74smFH_0GeFpqX8qPd2z87w&cad=rja

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

bella cacata...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bella cacata...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Scusa...perchè cacata?
Solo perchè lo ha postato busco?
Non ho mica capito eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuYZmMfXZJ8


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa...perchè cacata?
> Solo perchè lo ha postato busco?
> Non ho mica capito eh?


Che cazzo c'entra Busco?

ma perche' fai la donnicciola appicciafuochi?

sei stato sfankulato poco oggi? eh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Io intortavo le ragazze suonando questa eh?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUowX0N-Kmg&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che cazzo c'entra Busco?
> 
> ma perche' fai la donnicciola appicciafuochi?
> 
> ...


Non capisco perchè definisci i mitici anni 80...
Una cacata no?
Ti pare il caso?
Posta tu una bella musica no?
Cosa piace a te?
Claudio VIlla?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io intortavo le ragazze suonando questa eh?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUowX0N-Kmg&feature=related


le pijavi pe' stanchezza....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eja-popojUo


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io intortavo le ragazze suonando questa eh?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUowX0N-Kmg&feature=related


NOOOOOOO..la volevo postare ioooooooo!! me l'hai rubata! 

Buscopann

PS. mitica comunque


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> NOOOOOOO..la volevo postare ioooooooo!! me l'hai rubata!
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. mitica comunque


Ammazza quanta scelta nei mittttici anni '80...

vedo, vedo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (13 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdegZLa2BUs


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdegZLa2BUs


Panella?...

No grazie...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## elena (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Panella?...
> 
> No grazie...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 preferivi Pannella? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTsnwDm7T1s


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> preferivi Pannella?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTsnwDm7T1s


Ecco ce vole un cannone de Pannella pe' digeri' Panella...

e forse manco basta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ecco ce vole un cannone de Pannella pe' digeri' Panella...
> 
> e forse manco basta...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Noi7G1OxO60&feature=related

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Noi7G1OxO60&feature=related
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:​


testo da traduttore automatico...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mejo questo....anno 1983....al pelo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPLrXFw76Qg


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> testo da traduttore automatico...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


1987

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> testo da traduttore automatico...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Questa mi è sempre piaciuta un casino anche a me...
Musicalmente parlando è composto molto bene...


----------



## elena (13 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjRo_CHSdt0


----------



## xfactor (14 Luglio 2011)

Non strappatevi le mutande............


vi amo!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtqADo-D3mQ&feature=related


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Luglio 2011)

Con questa delizia di solito collaudo le valvole dell'amplificatore:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCp57YGiEBU&feature=related


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Grande Mike Oldfield e le sue Tubular Bells.

Vabbè, ne butto un paio pure io, le prime che mi vengono in mente.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQNHyHaRfUM

e 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtfZbj4J71A


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

E' questo chi se lo ricorda? :rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJKwhIBcu2s&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDzieioM05g

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYlC88ucDws

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPDY5h_jtjg

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Samantha Fox e Sabrina Salerno........quanto ho dato a quelle due donne.....quanto ho dato.......:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Samantha Fox e Sabrina Salerno........quanto ho dato a quelle due donne.....quanto ho dato.......:mrgreen::mrgreen:



ahahah. Ho tolto quello di Samantha perché non si sentiva nulla. ci ho aggiunto un'altra alla quale abbiamo dato molto :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

E sta pazza scatenata chi se la ricorda? (la canzone me gustava però)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybea868xDW0

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ahahah. Ho tolto quello di Samantha perché non si sentiva nulla. ci ho aggiunto un'altra alla quale abbiamo dato molto :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann



A Tracy Spencer non ho dato......di lei ero seriamente innamorato....come di Patsy Kensit.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49fBPZtK5qE


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A Tracy Spencer non ho dato......di lei ero seriamente innamorato....come di Patsy Kensit.....


Patsy Kensit credo che fosse una delle donne più belle in assoluto di quegli anni. Se avesse saputo anche cantare sarebbe stata praticamente perfetta :carneval:

A me comunque piaceva un casino una loro canzone. Sta qui

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN3eEzLSlKY


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

accontentiamo anche le donne. C'erano pure i Figoni con la F maiuscola

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJIsnQQ_rLo

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Nick Kamen credo che era il boy toy di Madonna se non ricordo male.....

Comunque la canzone che ha dato il _via _a tutti gli anni '80 è stata questa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQVrlY5WbcI


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

seguiamo il filone allora. si balla :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixdUIbGPTBg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILWSp0m9G2U

Buscopann


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Con questa delizia di solito collaudo le valvole dell'amplificatore:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCp57YGiEBU&feature=related


Spero per te che non con _*questa *_delizia! :rotfl:

Però che gusto raffinato ... non ti credevo amante di valvole :up:

Da ragazzo ho costruito amplificatori della top-class, ma da quando sono in Italia, non ho più toccato uno lontanamente discreto.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Parlando di dance, gli anni '80 sono stati ineguagliabili....

Busco, quanto hai ballato su queste due ? Io ci ho consumato le scarpe....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaHuzkyurC0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ4oehQJEK8


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

Ero troppo giovaneeeee! Ho cominciato a ballare tardi io, quando sono arrivate le merdate della techno. Però negli anni '90 quello c'era.
Cominciai all'epoca di sta roba qui (se ci penso mi vergogno oggi!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVnIR0lBKSM

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

Dopo 30 post non abbiamo ancora citato uno dei più grandi gruppi della musica anni '80

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azVqekQBK8g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUhCcoRvue8

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2011)

Negli anni 80 c'era anche quel cretino di Bose, non l'ho mai sopportato


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Negli anni 80 c'era anche quel cretino di Bose, non l'ho mai sopportato


ti accontento subito 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEFwFZgfmR4

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ti accontento subito
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEFwFZgfmR4
> 
> Buscopann



Busco sei un sadico :incazzato:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Busco sei un sadico :incazzato:


ma la tipa a destra col vestitino bianco a fiori da dove è venuta fuori? Stava cucinando e l'hanno chiamata sul palco?! :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' questo chi se lo ricorda? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJKwhIBcu2s&feature=related
> 
> ...


Nel suo genere non è male ... mai sentito, ma unico. Un tentativo di uscire dagli schemi. Non ho però capito se era Tedesco ... in certi versi lo era, in altri no


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ma la tipa a destra col vestitino bianco a fiori da dove è venuta fuori? Stava cucinando e l'hanno chiamata sul palco?! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Negli anni 80 andavano di moda questi vestiti da "educanda" :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_IKcMl_a9A


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nel suo genere non è male ... mai sentito, ma unico. Un tentativo di uscire dagli schemi. Non ho però capito se era Tedesco ... in certi versi lo era, in altri no


Macché tedesco..era dialetto bergamasco :carneval::carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_IKcMl_a9A


E vabbé..ma te metti quelli bravi. Non vale. Ti voglio veder postare anche a te ste ciofeche 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N63OzsdLQBU&feature=fvst

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2011)

Dei Foreigner a me piaceva molto questa


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC99JhQq-3w


non era male


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

Qualcuna bella davvero

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-sCrhRPCMg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiFxsgHgf8w

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

e si trovano anche dei piccli capolavori

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLR9yyI9CHg

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2011)

E poi c'era da sempre il GRANDE!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzSayxVM_E0


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95kCv10duFw




A dopo forse scappo ​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Negli anni 80 c'era anche quel cretino di Bose, non l'ho mai sopportato


Perché sapeva ballare (molto bene) il classico? :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Perché sapeva ballare (molto bene) il classico? :rotfl:



SI, il classico scemo :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Samantha Fox e Sabrina Salerno........quanto ho dato a quelle due donne.....quanto ho dato.......:mrgreen::mrgreen:


in "liquidi"??...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

Questi erano carucci 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swQi4CAzmrA


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

... e poi negli anni 80 ha regnato alla grande il mitico Michael

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWeWtvs75gw


e non solo gli anni 80


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

OPSSSSSSSSSSS, bonciorno! :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Macché tedesco..era dialetto bergamasco :carneval::carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Non intendevo il dialetto. Quando canta tedesco suona nativo. Forse ci è cresciuto o forse ha madre o padre da lì (?)


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Spero per te che non con _*questa *_delizia! :rotfl:
> 
> Però che gusto raffinato ... non ti credevo amante di valvole :up:
> 
> Da ragazzo ho costruito amplificatori della top-class, ma da quando sono in Italia, non ho più toccato uno lontanamente discreto.


 

Vocalmente era deliziosa, sul resto non mi sbilancio...

Da cultore del genere, hai tutta la mia ammirazione per aver costruito addirittura dei teutonici top-class!

Io, più modestamente, amo sperimentare soluzioni circuitali inusuali...
Giusto per diletto.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non intendevo il dialetto. Quando canta tedesco suona nativo. Forse ci è cresciuto o forse ha madre o padre da lì (?)


Fonte Wikipedia (tratto dalla sua biografia):

E' nato in Brasile da genitori italiani. A 11 anni è tornato in Italia. Penso che sappia il portoghese. il tedesco l'è dura.
Comunque non era affatto un pirla. Negli anni '70 sembra che fosse uno dei chitarristi più richiesti e ha fatto parte per diversi anni della band diPatty Pravo, che all'epoca era all'apice del successo.
Il declino avviene anche per gravi problemi di salute (esaurimento nervoso).
Oggi pubblica ancora qualcosa. In genere album con il rifacimento delle sue vecchie canzoni in versione Dance

Quanto mi paghi?

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2011)

comunque avete parlato male di bosé ma questa non è per nulla brutta


http://www.google.it/url?q=http://w...twIwAA&usg=AFQjCNFjkwyKuHq7DuPEkeTerAxZBv8w5Q


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque avete parlato male di bosé ma questa non è per nulla brutta
> 
> 
> http://www.google.it/url?q=http://w...twIwAA&usg=AFQjCNFjkwyKuHq7DuPEkeTerAxZBv8w5Q


E vabbé. Ma qui siamo già nel XXI° secolo. E' invecchiato...nel senso che è migliorato

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2011)

maremma..come abbiamo fatto a dimenticarceli? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qD0V7eSpWc

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2011)

Aveva pure il piede ingessato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Fonte Wikipedia (tratto dalla sua biografia):
> 
> E' nato in Brasile da genitori italiani. A 11 anni è tornato in Italia. Penso che sappia il portoghese. il tedesco l'è dura.
> Comunque non era affatto un pirla. Negli anni '70 sembra che fosse uno dei chitarristi più richiesti e ha fatto parte per diversi anni della band diPatty Pravo, che all'epoca era all'apice del successo.
> ...


Ti do un'umida stretta di mano :mexican:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ti do un'umida stretta di mano :mexican:


Ha ragione Marì. Mi sa che sei un po' taccagno!

Buscopann


----------



## dottor manhattan (17 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vocalmente era deliziosa, sul resto non mi sbilancio...
> 
> Da cultore del genere, hai tutta la mia ammirazione per aver costruito addirittura dei teutonici top-class!
> 
> ...


Posso associarmi? 

Senza valvole però.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

*per i mitttttici anni ottanta....*

di Cicciolina e Mogol....

Mogol????

e si' Mogol....

mavaffankul Mogol...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8kbQ_fgV7c


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2011)

E di questi? ... chi se li ricorda?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB1WHxj31pI


​


----------



## pink (24 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c98qdFQF7sw


----------



## aristocat (20 Agosto 2011)

Mi ci rivedo (come timbro di voce) 
[video=youtube;V1UnCFHEhiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1UnCFHEhiQ[/video]


----------



## pink (20 Agosto 2011)

[video=youtube;JKAKKEng37c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKAKKEng37c&feature=related[/video]


:dj:


----------

